# Has Gibson truely gone off the deep end now???



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

http://www2.gibson.com/News-Lifestyle/Blogs/Gibson-USA-Blog/September-2009/Live-From-the-Production-Line-at-Gibson-USA.aspx

I'm speechless.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

superstrat? sure, why not!


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Me tookksjur


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Budda said:


> superstrat? sure, why not!


I don't think so. Check the angle of the headstock and the routing for the bridge pickup. It looks like yet another tribute guitar for someone who was better known using a different brand.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Gibson making a Jimi Hendrix 'signature' strat ripoff... unf*cking believable... Janie and Henry, what a combination.... the depths that they are sinking too, it's embarrassing... probably going to be $5k in typical Gibson style... Too stupid for words.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

hmmmmmmmmmmmm that looks awful familiar. But fender doesn't have a trademark on the body shape to my knowledge, so It's legal. In horrible taste, but legal.


----------



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

Ok, that is going just a little bit too far. However, I do like the headstock. The only original/creative thing on that guitar


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Wow, this is hard to believe given Gibson's "sue if it even sort of looks like a Les Paul" mentality. OTOH, maybe this will bring the entire copy vs "real" guitar debate to an end.

TG


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Subtle hint #2: http://www.gibson.com/en-us/Lifestyle/Features/janie-hendrix-introduces-915/


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

A cheesy move on Gibson's part.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

check the guitars out here...

http://www.musicradar.com/news/guitars/jimi-hendrix-electric-guitar-packages-220786


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

jimihendrix said:


> check the guitars out here...
> 
> http://www.musicradar.com/news/guitars/jimi-hendrix-electric-guitar-packages-220786


Those are not the guitars pictured in my first post. Which now looks like in addition to the big bucks tribute version, Gibson is also releasing Starcaster(el-cheapo plywood junk) versions.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

check out the headstocks...each is different...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'd care about Gibson doing this, but it doesn't really affect me.

I'm sure a handful of people will buy them, and the rest will be too busy hugging the bowl haha


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I'd like to know how long these companies, all of them, are going to continue to milk the Jimi Hendrix name?


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

jimihendrix said:


> check out the headstocks...each is different...


The "better" version is set neck with rear mounted controls and different routing for tailpiece/whammy bar.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Although I suppose that Jimi would have wanted to be able to provide for his family (I mean who wouldn't?), the Hendrix cash cow has been milked for so long that the udder is dragging along the ground.

Of course the real irony in all of this is that it was just a few years ago that Gibson was going after PRS fang and claw because the PRS Single-Cut kinda sorta looked like a Les Paul. Small wonder I have heard few positive comments about "Henry".


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Now if they would only make one with two humbuckers. A strat style set neck with two HBs,... *YES !!!*


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

we could all use a laugh right about now...


----------



## Polofiesta (Jul 6, 2009)

*Wow...*

All i have have to say is loww very low for gibson


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Polofiesta said:


> All i have have to say is loww very low for gibson


I must disagree. The only builder I know making a set neck strat style guitar is Gene Baker. I love the idea.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm getting ready to call L&M to ask when the new Fender Les Pauls are coming in.


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

bobb said:


> I'm getting ready to call L&M to ask when the new Fender Les Pauls are coming in.


Thats gold!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> I must disagree. The only builder I know making a set neck strat style guitar is Gene Baker. I love the idea.


Actually, Musikraft have been doing them for quite a while now.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

al3d said:


> Actually, Musikraft have been doing them for quite a while now.


And Fender have done them off and on since the early 90's...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

bobb said:


> I'm getting ready to call L&M to ask when the new Fender Les Pauls are coming in.


I nominate this as best post of 2009...brilliant and hilarious !! :bow::bow:

Cheers

Dave


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

A long time ago, when I was spatially challenged, I installed a trio of single coil pickups on a guitar and oriented the bridge pickup "Jimi style". I do not recommend it. Nothing special. Plus you lose the cluck in position 4, should you have a 5-position switch.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I'd like to know how long these companies, all of them, are going to continue to milk the Jimi Hendrix name?


That's the bigger question, the milking of Jimi's legacy.
Leave it alone already.

Well, I'm sure I won't be getting one either way--they will probably be over priced.

On the other hand, it's not like Fender has never made Gibson style guitars before.
Gibson Master Series
catalogue
Looks like a Gibson
Check out the headstock

And it's not like Gibson has never copied Fender either-
Gibson Victory
Victory bass

That Gibson would do this isn't unprecedented. Well, other than milking the Hendrix name.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

jimihendrix said:


> we could all use a laugh right about now...


Funny, but it would be better, if he had said, "But, _first_, are you experienced?"



bobb said:


> I'm getting ready to call L&M to ask when the new Fender Les Pauls are coming in.


Actually there were rumours way back when that Fender was trying to woo Les Paul when his Gibson contract ran out.

Don't know the truth about those rumours, but who knows.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Can't say I care either way who does what, though I do wish their efforts,(profits, R&D, image) were placed in offering better QC, rather than watering down the brand.

Buy Godin.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

ONE THING is good when companies start to get in each other's hair again, it makes shit interesting... AND sometimes new stuff comes out that's not all that bad. We have'nt had a good Fender/Gibson rivalary since the mid 80's i think..


----------



## dan_ (Feb 5, 2008)

> *Creating this new guitar is continuing Jimi’s practice of giving back to people.* He’d go to Manny’s Music store in New York to make himself available to young musicians or invite them to his studio to watch him record. He also gave away guitars or bought them for young players.
> 
> It was our idea to approach Gibson in the beginning, after the positive experiences we’d had with the Flying Vs that Gibson made based on Jimi’s guitars. Our excitement inspired their excitement, and here we are, creating these new musical instruments.
> 
> *This is just the tip of iceberg. We want to have a whole line of Jimi-inspired instruments.*


Give me a break. I'm all for honouring somebody's memory, but somehow producing a "whole line of Jimi-inspired instruments" strikes me a just a wee bit opportunistic.

The comments on the MusicRadar article say it all....



> Toys.
> A travesty.
> Jimi's STEP-sister should've known better, although judging from past performance, I suppose these "guitars" & "amp" shouldn't really come as any big surprise.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Both Gibson and Fender really seem to deserve each other these days. They hang on to their respective "glory days" and wear them like a badge of honour. Yet, these companies are nothing like the ones they were in their hay-day. They both make way too many products of dubious quality at outragious prices. This is why I'm choosing to build my next guitar. No hype, no cheesy "extras", just the features I want.


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

^^^^^Exactly.

Y'know, the more I think about it, the more this seems like a ridiculously bad business decision on Gibson's part, and more than a little disrespectful to the man who spent most of his life unable to afford playing a Gibson--before he moved to England, he only had one guitar at at time, IIRC. 

What kind of clown is running the show over there? Yes, I'd like to see a shakeup of the 'Big Two' guitarmakers, but do it without bringing Hendrix into it. He's a beloved icon for just about every musician on earth, who already resent him being turned into a commercial profit-making brand, shilling energy drinks and other garbage, and I'd like to think a lot of us aren't going to go, "Oh. Gibson says so, so it must be true."

I mean, I think the idea of a set-neck Strat is actually pretty cool. but leave Jimi out of it. Idiots.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Personally, the design of the guitar looks interesting. It's the use of the Hendrix name to promote it that I find beyond disgusting.

Maybe we should hold a telethon to help Hartley come up with more money so this insanity can be put to an end.


----------



## canadian tyler (Jul 7, 2009)

I like the guitar, Don't like the Hendrix affiliation.

If gibson wanted to cash in on the hendrix name, why didn't they reproduce that kick ass 58? (just going by a 15 year old memory) Vee that he had and put the hendrix name on that.

My rightious indignation would be forced to find another outlet.


----------



## rockinbluesfan (Mar 3, 2008)

Are they going to make a lefty version to make it a REAL tribute? I doubt it or of so it will be more $$$


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

canadian tyler said:


> If gibson wanted to cash in on the hendrix name, why didn't they reproduce that kick ass 58? (just going by a 15 year old memory) Vee that he had and put the hendrix name on that.


They've actually already done that... twice... Gibson have made versions of both his '67 with the paintings on it and the '69 with the split diamond inlays...


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm curious about the trem routing on that new Gibson... looks as though they're putting a Steinberger trem on it...


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

HOT OFF THE PRESS!

Today, Fender announced it's plans to reveal the new GibSrat or Stratson - a "Fender Jeff Beck Model"


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

I say we let them build their Strat and give Fender a run for their money. There are plenty of good LP knock offs out there, Agile comes to mind, so there should be plenty of good Strat knock offs as well. I don't give a hoot about whose name is on the headstock. I play good guitars from anywhere by anyone and the less I have to pay the better. My HP special ($2000) is one of my favorites right now followed by my rootbeer Agile 3100 ($399). They both play awsome and sound super. I'm buying another Agile soon. I have a Gibson LP standard that lives in a case under the stairs. We're not in the eighties anymore. Guitar manufacturing is modern and efficient. Good instruments can be produced for cheap.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I totally agree.



konasexone said:


> I say we let them build their Strat and give Fender a run for their money. There are plenty of good LP knock offs out there, Agile comes to mind, so there should be plenty of good Strat knock offs as well. I don't give a hoot about whose name is on the headstock...


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Fender Les Paul Model Revealed










As for the new Gibson Jimi line....drumroll please...

Little Wing









Signature









Experience










Each one an excellent example of how to fleece the flock.


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

This just takes the cake. We've had some great threads on here lately about the direction of Gibson as a company... the Zoot Suit SG, the Coffin Eppy (ugh that one was a STINKER), but this... is just completely unexpected. It's sad.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

rockinbluesfan said:


> Are they going to make a lefty version to make it a REAL tribute? I doubt it or of so it will be more $$$


It's already got a lefty headstock so all you have to do is play in front of the mirror and 'yer Jimi'. This seems squarely aimed at the beginner market.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

This is not sad, it is not pathetic, it is not a lack of imagination or whatever. I like the idea of a SET NECK strat styled guitar. It would be even better if it had two HBs IMHO, but what the hey. I am also tired of all the condescending remarks by bloody traditionalists. Gawd. I would not have a problem if Fender decided to make a Jimmy Page inspired Les Paul. Like how many out there are building a bolt-on neck LP, huh?


----------



## nutter (Aug 29, 2009)

Robert1950 said:


> This is not sad, it is not pathetic, it is not a lack of imagination or whatever. I like the idea of a SET NECK strat styled guitar. It would be even better if it had two HBs IMHO, but what the hey. I am also tired of all the condescending remarks by bloody traditionalists. Gawd. I would not have a problem if Fender decided to make a Jimmy Page inspired Les Paul. Like how many out there are building a bolt-on neck LP, huh?


i have to agree!


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Robert1950 said:


> This is not sad, it is not pathetic, it is not a lack of imagination or whatever. I like the idea of a SET NECK strat styled guitar. It would be even better if it had two HBs IMHO, but what the hey. I am also tired of all the condescending remarks by bloody traditionalists. Gawd. I would not have a problem if Fender decided to make a Jimmy Page inspired Les Paul. Like how many out there are building a bolt-on neck LP, huh?



I think it's sad and pathetic, and lacks ANY imagination. At $250 for the whole "Little Wing" package, I'm betting this stuff is so-so quality as well. However, if it gets more young people interested in guitar playing, that's a good thing. They could've put out a set-neck Strat type guitar and left Jimi out of it.


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

I might have to get this one just for the T-Shirt!









Do they come in XL? :banana:



Robert1950 said:


> This is not sad, it is not pathetic, it is not a lack of imagination or whatever. I like the idea of a SET NECK strat styled guitar. It would be even better if it had two HBs IMHO, but what the hey. I am also tired of all the condescending remarks by bloody traditionalists. Gawd. I would not have a problem if Fender decided to make a Jimmy Page inspired Les Paul. Like how many out there are building a bolt-on neck LP, huh?


I don't think anyone's questioning Gibson's right to make a set-neck super-Strat (at least, I'm not)... It's the ridiculous Hendrix association that people are having a problem with... Hendrix is an icon, and this kind of exploitation should be embarrassing to anyone with an ounce of respect for his legacy - obviously, Janie and Henry don't fall into that category... Jimi's rolling in his grave, I'm sure...

That being said, I sure wish I could get my hands on one of those Fender commemorative Woodstock Strats they did a few years back! Those were ace! lofu


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

It's a cheap package manufactured by a company that happens to be owned by Gibson, commissioned by the family. I don't see it as a big deal.........certainly no worse than the Beatles on Rockband - I mean, could you see John's reaction to that one?

Far as I'm concerned, this practice perpetuates the names of some great musicians and introduces them to our grandchildren.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

allthumbs56 said:


> It's a cheap package manufactured by a company that happens to be owned by Gibson, commissioned by the family. I don't see it as a big deal.........certainly no worse than the Beatles on Rockband - I mean, could you see John's reaction to that one?
> 
> Far as I'm concerned, this practice perpetuates the names of some great musicians and introduces them to our grandchildren.


I totally agree...though I still think the whole thing has a pathetic aspect to it. I have been promoting classic rock music, especially The Beatles, to my 2 teenage daughters for a couple of years, trying to at least give them some grounding in the history of popular music. It took the movie Across The Universe and now, Beatles Rock Band, to really get their attention. And they love it!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

If the package comes with the amplifier shown, then clearly it will be aimed at a VERY low pricepoint. In which case we are likely talking the sort of build quality found in instruments like Jay Turser and such. In other words "okay for the money" but not the sort of thing that is a testament to the musician's name and legacy, the way that a Gibson Tal Farlow or Ibanez George Benson model or even a Gretsch Billy Bo might be. These are intended to be Xmas gift packages for kids who want to move up from their Guitar Hero controller, judging by the package prices listed at Music Radar ($250-450 MSLP).


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Jimi D said:


> I might have to get this one just for the T-Shirt!


I wanna know if I can get just the t-shirt. I wouldn't play that guitar if you took all my other ones and left that one instead. If you're gonna make such an obvious strat rip-off and defame the memory of the man it's supposed to be a tribute to, at least get the body shape right. It only looks enough like a strat to only be a shitty knock-off, in my opinion!
-Mikey
P.S. I must admit, I DO like the headstock shape as shown in the factory pics-from a design point-of-view, I like the way they took the Gibby 'wave', or whatever it is, and incorporated it along the edge of the headstock.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

I sure got a good reaction at the local L&M this afternoon when I asked about the latest shipment of the new Fender Les Paul Jimmy Page Edition.

The salesman that I talked to had not heard of the Jimi/Gibson Strat packs. After a brief explanation followed by a total look of disgust on his face, he said he was going to make sure that his store doesn't order any.


----------



## Gootar (Jul 18, 2009)

HERESY! I wonder how many posers will buy these packages.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I am only responding to the the OP showing pictures of high end set neck guitars. The original OP had nothing to do with the toy Jimi packages. Those aren't worth acknowledging. I consider it a bit of hijack to even comment on them in regards to the OP. 

But if you want hijack.... Gene Baker, neck-thru, b3 X3. lofu


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Spikezone said:


> I wouldn't play that guitar if you took all my other ones and left that one instead.


Well I don't know if I'd go that far. It is still a guitar and after all, it didn't ask to be born :smile:


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

The blog page that I referenced in the original post appears to be gone. "Jimi Hendrix" has disappeared from the brands list on the product page. Wonder if Gibson has reacted to all the negative comments?

The Janie Hendrix Press release is still up on the Gibson site though.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks like I spoke too soon. Gibson really has lost it.

Ladies and Gentlemen....presenting the Jimi Hendrix Piano!!!!!

The Baldwin Hendrix Custom Grand






































And yes, this can be yours for only $168,848 MSRP.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

bobb said:


> And yes, this can be yours for only $168,848 MSRP.



My Mrs took a look and said "hmm, seems a shame to spend that much on something you're going to set on fire anyway".


----------



## Twanguero (Apr 5, 2009)

All the "Experience" kit lacks is a Jimi Hendrix wig for the posers, lol. sdsre

CHOM is playing lots more of Hendrix lately, and lots of blurbs about Janie's plans to release "found" recordings over a ten year period.

Sounds like savvy marketing. Like Elvis, Jimi will be exploited by everyone.

At least his music is being rediscovered by a whole new generation. :rockon2:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Twanguero said:


> At least his music is being rediscovered by a whole new generation. :rockon2:


Thanks for putting a positive spin on it.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Next year will be the 40th anniversary of Jimi's death. My guess is that Fender will exploit this to the nth degree. Somebody in Gibson marketing must have come up with the idea to do it a year before so they could get a little piece of the piece before Fender. After all, Gibson and Fender are both _AMERICAN _companies - all's fair in exploitation and profit, there's not such thing as bad publicity, controversy is good for business, etc., etc.,.......


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Next year will be the 40th anniversary of Jimi's death. My guess is that Fender will exploit this to the nth degree.


Not without Janie on board, and she probably has an exclusivity clause with Gibson.

The Gibson thing is an abomination, but only from the perspective that JH had no input on a 'new style' guitar (note the quotes). Artists endorse new type guitars that they haven't been associated with over a long career all the time (Billy Gibbons), but dead artists have only ever (to my knowledge) been associated with tribute guitars modeled on exactly what they had played while alive.

Obviously both Gibson and the Hendrix estate can market whatever they want. But I think this one is going to be a big loser for Gibson, at least the made in USA stuff.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

keto said:


> Not without Janie on board, and she probably has an exclusivity clause with Gibson.


Fender will find a way, even if they call it the "Woodstock Edition" on the 41st anniversary of Woodstock, which six weeks or so before the 40th anniversary of Jimi's death. They are American business companies.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

The big question is what will happen next week. The "Jimi Hendrix" line of starter packs has disappeared from Gibson's website along with the blog page talking about that setneck guitar with JMH chalked on the body. All that remains is the "inspired by Hendrix's Gibson Flying V" grand piano for $169,000.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I dunno, I dont see the Gibson/strat/Hendrix connection, so I cant imagine this being much of a seller for them, so the issue will take car of itself.

The Gibson "WRC" Charvel was also weird....and short lived.
http://www.delta9studios.com/images/gear/GibsonWRC.jpg


----------

